# Waving the caution flag on Metal Rescue and WD40 Rust Soak products



## Pantmaker (May 31, 2015)

I have been using the product Metal Rescue to derust tons of plated parts with huge success. The other product that seems to be a carbon copy is WD40 Rust Soak. Well I just read this small print and it occurred to me that many of the old school primers were formulated around iron oxide pigments. Yikes. Ill be sure to avoid painted finishes with both of these going forward.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm betting that's because the product contains oxalic acid, which reacts iron oxide from what I've read. 
Seems that most vintage red paint was pigmented with iron oxide. I used Barkeepers Friend on a 1930s red bike and it didn't do well: ended up pinkish, milky and chalky.
Anyone else?


----------



## catfish (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Duck (Jun 1, 2015)

The concern here is valid- it will break down the paint & primer if left too long. Diligence (along with a thorough rinse) is the key.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 1, 2015)

I think you are correct,you may have solved my mystery . I did a fork w/ oxalic that was red and black,the red turned out just like yours. I thought maybe I got a little too agressive when I was rubbing it. Good info ,thanks.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2015)

It didn't take long for me, I only just rubbed the frame down by hand with Barkeeper's Friend then rinsed. It happened very fast.


----------



## Duck (Jun 1, 2015)

AFA Barkeeper's Friend goes, I've had it permanently discolor blue paint. as well- again, DILIGENCE.


----------



## chitown (Jun 1, 2015)

Duck said:


> AFA Barkeeper's Friend goes, I've had it permanently discolor blue paint. as well- again, DILIGENCE.




Why did you use that on stuff on paint to begin with? Everyone knows it changes color or paint, it's basic knowledge. Besides, acid can be very dangerous stuff if you don't know how to properly dispose of it.


----------



## Duck (Jun 1, 2015)

chitown said:


> Why did you use that on stuff on paint to begin with? Everyone knows it changes color or paint, it's basic knowledge. Besides, acid can be very dangerous stuff if you don't know how to properly dispose of it.



My wife decided to take it upon herself to rid the chainguard on her rider of rust one afternoon, when I was at work-  good 'nuff, chittown?


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2015)

chitown said:


> Why did you use that on stuff on paint to begin with? Everyone knows it changes color or paint, it's basic knowledge. Besides, acid can be very dangerous stuff if you don't know how to properly dispose of it.




Comic Sans skillfully employed.


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2015)

chitown said:


> Why did you use that on stuff on paint to begin with? Everyone knows it changes color or paint, it's basic knowledge. Besides, acid can be very dangerous stuff if you don't know how to properly dispose of it.





Is that stuff good for your garden??


----------



## Duck (Jun 1, 2015)

vincev said:


> Is that stuff good for your garden??



Only if you know what do with it when you're finished, nutcracker.


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2015)

vincev said:


> Is that stuff good for your garden??




Good question, and thanks for asking it. Not only in your garden, but I always give my vegetables a thorough oxalic acid bath after they're picked. It gives them that little bit of extra kick.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 1, 2015)

Ferns love it!
Biggest ferns I've seen were potted with mostly coffee grounds...


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Good question, and thanks for asking it. Not only in your garden, but I always give my vegetables a thorough oxalic acid bath after they're picked. It gives them that little bit of extra kick.




I grow Swiss Chard which is high in Iron.Would OA be good to remove some of the Iron from the plants?


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2015)

vincev said:


> I grow Swiss Chard which is high in Iron.Would OA be good to remove some of the Iron from the plants?




Is the iron rusty?


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Is the iron rusty?




I was thinking of it preventing rust.


----------



## chitown (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 2, 2015)

chitown said:


>




Do you guys all buy from the same dispensary?


----------



## spoker (Jun 2, 2015)

more reasons to use evaporust


----------



## the tinker (Jun 2, 2015)

gone


----------



## chitown (Jun 2, 2015)

*citric acid is my favorite acid for bike restorations... no joke*

No comic sans font here. 

Lime juice!!! It really works!!! Go green!!!


----------

